# Manx syndrome, megacolon, something?



## xetoilenuitx (Feb 23, 2011)

We adopted two Manx kittens three days ago, and they're about 8 weeks old, one with no tail and one with a tail. We noticed the tail-less one has a strange looking anus that's dark colored and scabby looking or something. Plus, we noticed she had constipation once, like she was trying to push one out but couldn't and eventually gave up. She has pooped a few times, though. But they all stink HORRIBLY, way worse than her brother's. And today she pooped and there was blood on her anus.

Her walking seems to be fine though and she likes to run/hop and doesn't appear to be in any kind of pain. She's very sweet and likes to cuddle and purrs a lot. But we made a vet appointment for both of them for tomorrow. 

Are these symptoms of Manx syndrome or spina bifida, or megacolon? I know spina bifida can be a result of Manx syndrome, which is fatal I realize, but could she have spinda bifida WITHOUT having Manx syndrome? I'm worried  Thanks for the help.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It's possible the tailless one may have megacolon. This usually causes kitty to be constipated with larger than normal size poos, that are passed with difficulty and not usually every day as in a normal cat. The blood could be a result of that. Megacolon may affect not only Manx, but other cats as well. A Manx that has spina bifida or other spinal problem would likely have difficulty walking or running normally. A Manx that hops like a rabbit has a problem. Any Manx spinal problems usually show up before a kitten is 4 mos. old, and a reputable, experienced breeder would not let a kitten go to an owner until it is 4 mos. old. Did you buy these kittens from a registered breeder, and did you get a health and guarantee against any defects?

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=1+2122&aid=3471


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My foster kitten was suffering from megacolon. It was all from complications of getting hit by a car back in August and he's had several surgical repairs done due to his pelvis being shattered, causing hernias and a whole host of other problems. After his most recent surgery he was suffering a bit of constipation and I was giving him enemas and they seemed to work wonders. This might be something to consider discussing with your vet, and if you are interested in learning to do them at home they can really help a lot when your cat is struggling with constipation.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Rach, if you still have your foster kitty and he's still having constipation issues, I would suggest checking with your vet about administering Miralax if you have not tried it yet - It works wonders, and its much less invasive than enemas.

My 8 year old female has chronic constipation and was borderline megacolon, and required 3 enemas. But thanks to Laurie and her Miralax suggestion, it saved her from reaching the megacolon point, so far.. knock on wood, and she has not required an enema since, and its been 9 months. That stuff truly is a miracle for controlling constipation. Safe to use, and very easy to administer, because it’s a tasteless, odorless powder that I just mix right into her wet food. 

Etoile - There are many things that can cause constipation, and/or bleeding around the anus, especially in a kitten. It could be something very minor that you don't have to worry about, hopefully. I'm glad you're taking her in for an exam, that’s best so you can get a proper diagnosis, and go from there with her treatment. Sometimes I tend to be an over-worrier, and things turn out just fine. I hope thats the case with your baby Manx.

Keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## xetoilenuitx (Feb 23, 2011)

She doesn't per se HOP, she runs but it slightly resembles a bunny in stride. But I wouldn't call it a hop. Her back legs are pretty long, as with the other one (with a tail), Dane. So I think it's mostly a result from that. 

But I took them to the vet and they had their shots and whatever. They both have parasites so we were given de-worming medication to rub on their necks. The vet said her constipation may be a result from the worms, but it could also be due to her structure, as Manxes don't have tails to cover their anuses and that sometimes their colons aren't properly developed. But she went on to say that most of these cats have problems with diarrhea, which isn't a problem with her. And after talking to the woman who we bought them from, she told me they were actually closer to 12 weeks old. But the vet said we'll deworm them first and see if she's still having problems. If so, then we'll determine a plan of action. Special foods, pills, whatever. She looked at her butt and said it looked a little irritated and just to get wipes to keep it clean.

I hope that was enough and that she knew what she was talking about! I read horror stories online that Manx syndrome Manxes only live to be around 3  But she said nothing like that.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

@Kattt- Nibbler only needed the enemas due to a pretty intense surgery he had.His enemas were prescribed by his vet, because his surgery was back in his booty area and he absolutely could not be allowed to try to 'go' on his own, or risk harming his incisions. I was actually using Miralax alongside that during his recovery. I'm happy to report that he's doing great and no longer needs them!


----------

